# bumblebee cichlid compatibility



## Panther84 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all, I have a question about bumblebee cichlids. This weekend I went to a few of my local area fish stores looking for a demasoni which I didn't find. I had my 8 year old daughter with me and she liked the bumblebee cichlids at one of the stores. I didn't get any fish this weekend but was wondering if the bumblebee would be fine in my tank. I mean I'm sure he would be fine but it is my other fish I am wondering about. I have a 70 gal. tank. There is a lot of rock structures at each end and the middle is pretty open. The most dominate fish so far is my red zebra which is almost 4" and he kind of stays to himself anyway on one side. I then have 2 electric yellows which are between 2.5 and 3" and one blue johani which is closer to 2". So they are still young. The bumblebees at the store were about the size of my johani, maybe a little smaller but I see that they would get quite large and are one of the more aggressive of the africans. When he out grows the others is he just going to bully and/or kill them or would the be fine in a 70 gal. tank. if I introduce them while still young.

I would rather wait to find the demasoni but the tank is really more for my daughter who likes the bumblebees.
Thanks for your input


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 70G?

With Metriaclima estherae, Labidochromis caeruleus and Pseudotropheus johannii already in the tank, you have a lot of species. You have more than one lab, but singles of the estherae and johannii?

Are you going with an all-male tank or mixed genders?

I would want a 48" x 18" tank or larger for crabro (bumblebee), they get large and aggressive.


----------



## Panther84 (Oct 17, 2011)

The dimensions are 36x18x25.

As far as genders the blue johanni is a male. From what I've read only the males have the dark blue stripes which this one has.

The zebra, I'm guessing, is a male. I'm new to these types of fishing but learning. From watching them all interact he is certainly the most dominate fish in there. He also has some "egg spots" on the bottom fin. But maybe it is dominate because it is larger too.

The labs, I can't really tell, but they both look pretty much the same. One is slightly larger and they seem to be buddies.

As far as what I am going for with the tank, we just want a good variety of color and types. I don't really want to deal with them breeding so maybe all male is good.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Neither the johanni, nor the bumblebee are suitable for a 3ft long tank. Both are too aggressive. Yellow Labs and demasoni would be more suited long-term.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

All male tanks are difficult because they have to be constantly torn down to remove aggressors / victims. You don't have to "deal" with them breeding. The fry will almost always get eaten, and if they don't, free fish!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think I'd try an all-male tank in 36". But in any case, crabro will be too big for the tank.

(All-male is way more trouble than mixed gender, and you have to be willing to return fish that don't get along, which is usually hard for kids who get attached.)

That would be a perfect Pseudotropheus saulosi species tank. 3m:12f. The males have blue bars and the females are solid orange yellow.


----------



## Panther84 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cool thx for the input everyone. I guess no crabo for this tank. I do like the saulosi. Do you think they would be ok with the two yellows. The yellows seem pretty friendly so far and they have great color.

Maybe I can take in the zebra and johanni then add the a group of the saulosi or is it important to keep to just one species?


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a bumblebee who is a bit of a bully. He's keeps to himself most of the time though but he's almost the biggest fish in the tank. A few night ago I was nervous about adding juvy fish so I added 6(4 red zebras and 2 yellow labs) and he hasn't bothered them since the first night. I have a couple big rock structures on opposite sides of the tank so everyone can have their own caves. I've had no issues keeping his aggression under control as long as I keep him well fed, they're really aggressive eaters. I've seen him spit out 15 or so pellets at once before.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I may remove him one day if he gets too mean, I haven't had any fights though. I could see him eating all the fry when I get some.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Panther84 said:


> Maybe I can take in the zebra and johanni then add the a group of the saulosi or is it important to keep to just one species?


You could do a trio of labs and 1m:4f Saulosi. I've heard mixed reviews as to whether they crossbreed, cannot confirm or deny.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

One would assume that since the labs and female saulosi are similarly colored, that cross-breeding may be an issue, but I can't say for sure either. That might not matter - if you don't plan on raising fry, you could add a small group of synodontis catfish to help control fry. Plus they add interest and help clean up leftover food. I think many cichlid keepers have a secret love (or not so secret) for their synos - I know I do! Consider a smaller species for your tank, like lucipinnis or petricola.


----------

